# FA-group "teenfurs" - might be a problem?



## Luukra (Apr 23, 2010)

Uh yeh I just came across this 
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/teenfurs
If this has been brought up and discussed before, please just ignore this post.

But something inside me gives me a bad feeling about having a public list open to view for anyone of underage furries. I am talking sexual predators here...

Sure, it's a worst case scenario but i think that it is a known fact that furries are GENERALLY associated with, well, sexual activity. We've already had some pretty bad drama over here in CO of this adult furry chick dating this teen boy. It's like a collection site for people that want to hang out specifically with underage furs, and that's a creepy thing.


----------



## OxfordTweed (Apr 24, 2010)

Leave it to a group of teenagers to have a horribly stretched-out, ugly as sin profile page, too. *sigh*


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 24, 2010)

Zeddish said:


> Leave it to a group of teenagers to have a horribly stretched-out, ugly as sin profile page, too. *sigh*


look at it this way :V we can bust them for having pron activated if they are below 18


----------



## Satoshi (Apr 24, 2010)

I always thought 13-17 was "teen" :V

Still.
That page stretch sucks D:


----------



## OxfordTweed (Apr 24, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> I always thought 13-17 was "teen" :V
> 
> Still.
> That page stretch sucks D:



What about 19? That's still a "teen."


----------



## Corto (Apr 24, 2010)

Nah, it's more of a "nineteen"


----------



## Satoshi (Apr 24, 2010)

Iunno. I didn't feel all "teen" when I was 19 :<
Then again. This generation is kind of stupid.


Nevermind. :I

Lol @ Mascot.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 24, 2010)

Sense when has it been a sites job to ban groups for saying "TEE HEEE WE ARE TEENS" If a pedo wanted to hunt teens they would go look for hanna-montanna fan groups or some shit.


----------



## Kesteh (Apr 24, 2010)

It's not required, but it's more of moral obligation and prevention if _a_ TORA _pedophile_ decides to solicit or talk dirty to a teen by meeting them through FA.

Holy jesus dick vagina they stretched the page into oblivion.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 25, 2010)

Kesteh said:


> It's not required, but it's more of moral obligation and prevention if _a_ TORA _pedophile_ decides to solicit or talk dirty to a teen by meeting them through FA.



Excuse me?



Satoshi said:


> This generation is kind of stupid.


^


----------



## OxfordTweed (Apr 25, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Excuse me?



Someone called Tora was banned for soliciting sex with under-aged lads.


----------



## Kesteh (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm slightly surprised that there's someone who hasn't known about it.


----------



## OxfordTweed (Apr 25, 2010)

Kesteh said:


> I'm slightly surprised that there's someone who hasn't known about it.



Well, they also go by Tora, so I can see why there'd be confusion.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 25, 2010)

The SECOND
I saw the name of that group

I thought pedophiles will be following it around.

Maybe that's because I'm a v/ paranoid person though, but my hunches tend to be correct.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 25, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Sense when has it been a sites job to ban groups for saying "TEE HEEE WE ARE TEENS" If a pedo wanted to hunt teens they would go look for hanna-montanna fan groups or some shit.



Yeah but this group groups em all together.

It's like
okay a bunch of baby sheep out in a field
Wolf can go and try and get them but they can scatter, he won't have a good chance at snagging more than one.
Now if all those baby sheep are in a pen...
He can knock off as many as he wants, they're all grouped together.

Get it?


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 26, 2010)

Someone needs to tell them to fix their page...that stretching just fucks everything up! >.>


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 26, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Someone needs to tell them to fix their page...that stretching just fucks everything up! >.>


Fine I will


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 26, 2010)

_*I think We need a new member for this group.*_


----------



## Satoshi (Apr 26, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> _*I think We need a new member for this group.*_



Brb, joining.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

Drunken Ace, you joining?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 26, 2010)

Naw not this time. I'd need an alt account to bait pedos. :V



Satoshi said:


> Brb, joining.


 All the power too you.


----------



## kitreshawn (Apr 26, 2010)

Interestingly a bunch of the people in the teen group claim to be under 18, but if you look at their page they are faving art that is mature only and requires an age of 18 or older.

In effect they are breaking the TOS and should probably be banned unless they can prove they are really at least 18 (which raises the question of why they are trying to promote themselves as under 18 anyway).


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 26, 2010)

@kitreshawn: Good observations!


----------



## RTDragon (Apr 26, 2010)

Not to mention this could also help since there are users who lie about their age on FA. Which has always been a problem.


----------



## Teco (Apr 26, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> look at it this way :V we can bust them for having pron activated if they are below 18


 this :V


----------



## Ricky (Apr 26, 2010)

This whole fucking site including the forums should be 18+ but I don't see how this group really makes it any worse.  A lot of people under 18 already list their age which doesn't make it that much more difficult for the creepers to find them.


----------



## RTDragon (Apr 26, 2010)

Ricky said:


> This whole fucking site including the forums should be 18+ but I don't see how this group really makes it any worse.  A lot of people under 18 already list their age which doesn't make it that much more difficult for the creepers to find them.



Actually that's the problem people lie about their age online. So just because someone is 18 does'nt mean they are. There's Maturity as well.


----------



## PieCreature (Apr 26, 2010)

I hope none of these guys are stupid enough to fall into someone's trap O.O


----------



## Morroke (Apr 27, 2010)

Any of these kids that gets nabbed by a pedo through that list was asking for it anyways.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 27, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> Actually that's the problem people lie about their age online. So just because someone is 18 does'nt mean they are. There's Maturity as well.



People can lie about their age online and there is nothing the site can (or should) do about that.

It is a limitation of the internet and all they can really do is put the appropriate tags in for net nanny, etc.


----------



## RTDragon (Apr 27, 2010)

Ricky said:


> People can lie about their age online and there is nothing the site can (or should) do about that.
> 
> It is a limitation of the internet and all they can really do is put the appropriate tags in for net nanny, etc.



True. though you probably did'nt see this though.
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sabby The user sveyes explains why.


----------



## Slyck (Apr 27, 2010)

Kill it with fire before it gets burnt.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 27, 2010)

How do you know it's really not a 40 year old fat guy sitting in his basement fapping


----------



## Alstor (Apr 27, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> True. though you probably did'nt see this though.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sabby The user sveyes explains why.





> Age: 69


lolwut?


----------



## Taralack (Apr 27, 2010)

Alstor said:


> lolwut?



clearly sex related


----------



## Alstor (Apr 27, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> clearly sex related


 Plus, I love how he lies about his age and gender and then goes on to put a picture of himself in his gallery for the photo meme.


----------



## Kesteh (Apr 27, 2010)

On topic of the teen group: Yes, there are a few "teens" that have abundant amounts of adult submissions in their favorites. Age is not disclosed, but some I feel confident are not 18.


----------



## Magica (Apr 28, 2010)

Wonder how many got/will get the age lock after leaving a shout on that comm.


----------



## Microsoftt (Apr 28, 2010)

Meh, who cares. The whole thing is just a bunch of lol.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 30, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Sense when has it been a sites job to ban groups for saying "TEE HEEE WE ARE TEENS" If a pedo wanted to hunt teens they would go look for hanna-montanna fan groups or some shit.


Better Target:

Justin Bieber fangroups.
Smart pedos look there.


----------



## ~Genesis~ (Apr 30, 2010)

This has great potential for banage... hmmm...


----------



## RTDragon (May 3, 2010)

And great potential for comments like this. http://www.furaffinity.net/user/teenfurs

Check what user sieghart had to say. Before it get's deleted.


----------



## Takun (May 3, 2010)

I like how the owner of the teen fur account whores out his real account and as a result has 800 some watchers.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Takun said:


> I like how the owner of the teen fur account whores out his real account and as a result has 800 some watchers.


It's all about marketing.


----------



## Ilayas (May 3, 2010)

Alstor said:


> lolwut?



Checked out his "irl" pics he has posted for a 69 year old he sure doesn't look like he's passed puberty.


----------



## Volkodav (May 3, 2010)

Who here said the pedophiles would be chickenhawking around the group??
Who?
Oh yeah
Me.

and I was fucking right.
Here's a 20 y.o.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 3, 2010)

~Genesis~ said:


> This has great potential for banage... hmmm...


Actually, it may very well just be that. I'm checking in on COPPA compliance and what this means, but I believe that any group that intentionally targets or highlights minors en mass and makes the identifiable is indeed in violation of COPPA compliance.

Which is a very, very bad thing.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 3, 2010)

Clayton said:


> Who here said the pedophiles would be chickenhawking around the group??
> Who?
> Oh yeah
> Me.
> ...








I don't think the guy was being serious.


----------



## Takun (May 3, 2010)

Thanks Dragoneer I jumped on my screen and now it's broken.  You owe me a new laptop.  u_u


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 4, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> Actually, it may very well just be that. I'm checking in on COPPA compliance and what this means, but I believe that any group that intentionally targets or highlights minors en mass and makes the identifiable is indeed in violation of COPPA compliance.
> 
> Which is a very, very bad thing.


Well, coppa.org defines a child as "an individual under the age of 13", so it shouldn't apply there far as I can tell.


----------



## Taralack (May 4, 2010)

Yeah I'm pretty sure he was trollbaiting :V


----------



## Grey Huskey (May 4, 2010)

What's wrong with kids these days they're giving the smart ones like me a bad name! Ignorant little brats broadcasting pedo bait on a sight that is at least 50% mature material! WTF?!? I'm (age withheld) and I'm not stupid enough to do that! I say tear it down and kick them off! IDIOTS!


----------



## Dragoneer (May 4, 2010)

Grey Huskey said:


> What's wrong with kids these days they're giving the smart ones like me a bad name! Ignorant little brats broadcasting pedo bait on a sight that is at least 50% mature material! WTF?!? I'm (age withheld) and I'm not stupid enough to do that! I say tear it down and kick them off! IDIOTS!


It's not kids "these days". It's just kids being kids in general. Kids, especially teens, generally have a feeling of invulnerability and rebellion that gets expressed in a variety of ways. Generally, they feel nothing applies to them and they can do what they want with no repercussions. Every generation bitches about the next generation's children because of this. It's ingrained, almost like human instinct.

How it manifests itself is different for each teen generally because the lack the life experience to make good decisions. There's been a few thousand books written on the subject.

As for mature art on FA, it's about 20% of the site's total content.


----------



## Volkodav (May 4, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> I don't think the guy was being serious.


I do.

Ohh welll
Nobody believes these vibes I get
but they're always right.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 4, 2010)

Grey Huskey said:


> What's wrong with kids these days they're giving the smart ones like me a bad name! Ignorant little brats broadcasting pedo bait on a sight that is at least 50% mature material! WTF?!? I'm (age withheld) and I'm not stupid enough to do that! I say tear it down and kick them off! IDIOTS!



Lol nerd.


----------



## RTDragon (May 4, 2010)

Clayton said:


> Who here said the pedophiles would be chickenhawking around the group??
> Who?
> Oh yeah
> Me.
> ...



Speaking of which same user posted an comment here also.
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sabby most likely a trollbait post. 
I really hope he is not that serious about this and the previous post.


----------



## Alstor (May 4, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> As for mature art on FA, it's about 20% of the site's total content.


 A little off topic, but I always considered that statstitic somewhat odd, as FA was created to allow the mature art other sites wouldn't allow.


----------



## FuyumiAya (May 4, 2010)

Alstor said:


> A little off topic, but I always considered that statstitic somewhat odd, as FA was created to allow the mature art other sites wouldn't allow.


Yeah, I thought that was odd, too... but you have to factor in all the chibis and violence and people who can't draw for shit.
So the porn count is prolly closer to 35-40%


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 4, 2010)

I'm a teen, and while I do understand where all of you are coming from, I must disagree in saying that not (all) of the teens on FA are like that. Yes, many teens are as bone-headed and disrespectful as I'll get out. BUT NOT EVERY ONE OF THEM. 

My suggestion is that if a teen starts causing problems, or is blatantly rude or disrespectful, then yes, kick them off; if they're not mature enough to be on a community website, then they don't need to be on FA.

Personally, I try to be smart when I'm on FA, and not give any personal information on where I live, what my name is, what my phone # is, etc. But whatever; you're all certainly entitled to your own opinions.

-Felix Bandercoot


----------



## Kesteh (May 4, 2010)

Grey Huskey said:


> What's wrong with kids these days they're  giving the smart ones like me a bad name! Ignorant little brats  broadcasting pedo bait on a sight that is at least 50% mature material!  WTF?!? I'm (age withheld) and I'm not stupid enough to do that! I say  tear it down and kick them off! IDIOTS!



lolwhat.

Teens enter a phase where they establish an identity and a sense of self. It's part of brain chemistry and lasts until adulthood. If they are unable to establish this they'll enter a state of role confusion---they don't know what they should be or amount to.

Sticking to this point: Social interaction is critical. Grouping is very likely to happen.
Also, as you have displayed, impulsiveness is obviously present. It's called hormones.
You're jumping to a conclusion saying some are flaunting themselves. 
Notice that some don't list their age or fake/joke about it? They're aware of consequence and don't want to get caught. Again, it's part of being a teenager. I know I did this stuff as I was a teen once.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 5, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> I'm a teen, and while I do understand where all of you are coming from, I must disagree in saying that not (all) of the teens on FA are like that. Yes, many teens are as bone-headed and disrespectful as I'll get out. BUT NOT EVERY ONE OF THEM.


 I just got in a high speed chase down a highway with an off-duty fireman because we hit his car with a water balloon. My parents would probably be like, "oh those kids. Hahaha". But no, this guy chased us down a highway with his son in the car.



> My suggestion is that if a teen starts causing problems, or is blatantly rude or disrespectful, then yes, kick them off; if they're not mature enough to be on a community website, then they don't need to be on FA.


 Ive seen people who have been  giant dickholes to most people on this forum, but you're probably going to single me out because I used the word dickhole.


> Personally, I try to be smart when I'm on FA, and not give any personal information on where I live, what my name is, what my phone # is, etc. But whatever; you're all certainly entitled to your own opinions.


Yeah..most people probably live a thousand fuckin miles away. I wouldn't worry about.  
1. 9 Par court
2. Winslo McSullivan
3. 903-746-4386


----------



## Ilayas (May 5, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Yeah..most people probably live a thousand fuckin miles away. I wouldn't worry about.
> 1. 9 Par court
> 2. Winslo McSullivan
> 3. 903-746-4386



Looks like some one's getting some pizzas delivered!


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 5, 2010)

Ilayas said:


> Looks like some one's getting some pizzas delivered!



 Somebody prank call me! I promise I'll act totally surprised.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 5, 2010)

I think Kesteh makes a pretty good point. At least someone here actually presented and backed their information.

MichaelFoster, I think you're missing the point. As it has been stated before, most teens feel that they're invulnerable. However, I believe you're wrong in saying that most people live very far away from wherever the teen lives. I'm sure you know as well as I do that this is not always the case. If you're comfortable enough for every person who strolls by this forum to know your personal information, have at it. But you can never know exactly who it is you're chatting with on a forum- or giving your information to.

Once again, you're all entitiled to your own opinions.

-Felix


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 5, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> MichaelFoster, I think you're missing the point. As it has been stated before, most teens feel that they're invulnerable. However, I believe you're wrong in saying that most people live very far away from wherever the teen lives. I'm sure you know as well as I do that this is not always the case. If you're comfortable enough for every person who strolls by this forum to know your personal information, have at it. But you can never know exactly who it is you're chatting with on a forum- or giving your information to.
> 
> Once again, you're all entitiled to your own opinions.
> 
> -Felix



Yeah I get it. I just don't give a shit.
 What are they gonna do?


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 5, 2010)

What are the people going to do? Correct me if I'm wrong, but as I read this forum, FA has already had problems with sexual predators. And what will they do to teens?

Yeah, I realize you don't give a flip about what I think. While you may be past the age where predators can do you harm, a lot of other people can, though; identity theft, being one of the main concerns. It's extraordinarily easy to access others' information on the internet.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 5, 2010)

Who cares. Stupid kids will always act stupid. So what?


----------



## Lumpy (May 5, 2010)

i almost joined teenfurs, but then i turned 20 in december


----------



## RTDragon (May 5, 2010)

Good thing the club was banned as well as the owner who made it. cause otherwise in the future something pretty bad could've happen that FA could've been held responsible for. If someone decided to become sue-happy.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 5, 2010)

(sigh)...so no one really does care? Forget I said anything. No one's going to listen, so I'm just wasting my time.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 5, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> What are the people going to do? Correct me if I'm wrong, but as I read this forum, FA has already had problems with sexual predators. And what will they do to teens?


I'd like to take a moment to correct you on that.

No, FA does not have a problem with sexual predators. AT ALL. We've had one instance of a sexual predator on FA, and we are currently working with the LAPD to resolve that the *right way*.


----------



## Ben (May 5, 2010)

Alstor said:


> A little off topic, but I always considered that statstitic somewhat odd, as FA was created to allow the mature art other sites wouldn't allow.



This is true, but at the same time, not everyone can draw porn. For a more realistic assertion of how sexual the fandom is, view counts on mature and adult pictures should be weighed against the viewcounts of general pictures. I'm sure if that were done, we'd find a roughly 50-50 balance.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 5, 2010)

(sigh) Which is why I didn't say FA _has_ sexual predators, and I _was _referring to the incident I previously read about. And hopefully, FA won't ever have those kinds of problems again.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 5, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> I'd like to take a moment to correct you on that.
> 
> No, FA does not have a problem with sexual predators. AT ALL. We've had one instance of a sexual predator on FA, and we are currently working with the LAPD to resolve that the *right way*.


 Well FA would not be the most effective way to "nag minors" as the RCMP playfully puts it. Most of the focus is in places like Myspace, Public chatrooms and sometimes (to a much lesser extent) mainstream art sites (Deviantart and the like) when it comes to risk FA would be classified as "Low" Hence why its not even on the sting list.


----------



## GraemeLion (May 5, 2010)

I'd say there is a big difference between "problems with sexual predators" and a single lone wolf who has a history getting busted trying to (and not succeeding at) seducing minors.


----------



## Alstor (May 5, 2010)

Oh my God. Dragoneer derailed a thread. Mods, please save this for a future spot in a furry museum.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 5, 2010)

I'm not exactly sure what to say at this point... Was the "lone wolf who has a history getting busted trying to (and not succeeding at) seducing minors" a jab at me from GraemeLion?  If it as, I haven't the faintest idea what he's talking about. Confuzzled!


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 5, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> Good thing the club was banned as well as the owner who made it. cause otherwise in the future something pretty bad could've happen that FA could've been held responsible for. If someone decided to become sue-happy.


 Like what, vote?



The Drunken Ace said:


> Who cares. Stupid kids will always act stupid. So what?


Exactly! That's what I'm saying. Let's just run around and cause havok on everything. 


FelixBandercoot said:


> What are the people going to do? Correct me if I'm wrong, but as I read this forum, FA has already had problems with sexual predators. And what will they do to teens?
> 
> Yeah, I realize you don't give a flip about what I think. While you may be past the age where predators can do you harm, a lot of other people can, though; identity theft, being one of the main concerns. It's extraordinarily easy to access others' information on the internet.


Well when you say it like that it makes it seem like I don't care about anything YOU have to say. I just don't give a snapple about what you're talking about. Now if you said something like, kids shouldn't skip Fridays and go to the zoo, I'd say something like, "try and stop me!"


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 5, 2010)

Ah. Well, I think I've overstayed my welcome. I'd make a final point, but I doubt it'd amount to anything. Oh, and kids shouldn't skip Fridays and go to school (which is saying a lot, because I most certainly would skip for the zoo; look at the animals!  

-Felix


----------



## Taren Fox (May 5, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> FA does not have a problem with sexual predators. AT ALL.


lol context. :3


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 5, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Ah. Well, I think I've overstayed my welcome. I'd make a final point, but I doubt it'd amount to anything. Oh, and kids shouldn't skip Fridays and go to school (which is saying a lot, because I most certainly would skip for the zoo; look at the animals!
> 
> -Felix



Looks like I'm stayin in school this week!


----------



## Duality Jack (May 5, 2010)

GraemeLion said:


> I'd say there is a big difference between "problems with sexual predators" and a single lone wolf who has a history getting busted trying to (and not succeeding at) seducing minors.


 lol Lone wolf. 

He is a single predatory dick.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 5, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> lol Lone wolf.
> 
> He is a single predatory dick.



Lone wolf..I get it.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 5, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Lone wolf..I get it.


 Fucking furries *>:C*
More puns every day.


----------



## Ilayas (May 6, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Fucking furries *>:C*
> More puns every day.



Well if we aren't making up new words by attaching "fur" to them we're making bad puns.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 6, 2010)

Ilayas said:


> Well if we aren't making up new words by attaching "fur" to them we're making bad puns.



I don't fur understand fur your accent fur.


----------



## Volkodav (May 6, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> No, FA does not have a problem with sexual predators. AT ALL.






.....wow.

EDIT: Wow I read it the wrong way. I read it as "yeah man they're alright with us! We've got no probs with them" not as like.. "No, FA doesn't have lots" or.. w.e


----------



## Little~Bit (May 7, 2010)

Here's an idea: If you want the teenie-boppers off the site, start doing what SL does and start putting immediate age restrictions on anyone that can't prove that they're 18+ and are legally allowed to view anything mature or adult. Anyone under 18 aren't given the option to view anything above general, for the reason of not getting FA in trouble, and to make sure no one's bullshitting. *shrugs* Just an input. I like the way Second Life does their age restrictions. It keeps the annoying n00b kiddies off the adult maps, and you can roam freely without having to deal with "hAy I dOnT kNoW hOw To Do ThIs KiN U hELp LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!?!?!?!?" Or. >_> If you wanna get really complicated, take Facebook's old method, and make a friend verify that they KNOW your age. (Although that could get really bitchy, especially if you're completely new to FA and don't know anyone on there.) Doing the age verification thing by having people send in proof could be a potential hassle at first, especially with everyone that's already on here, but it may be worth it in the end. =/

As for the group.. I say just delete it and track the kids that have admitted to being under 18. *Shrugs* That way, there's no COPPA violations, and nothing to "get" you on.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 7, 2010)

TheCorgi said:


> Here's an idea: If you want the teenie-boppers off the site, start doing what SL does and start putting immediate age restrictions on anyone that can't prove that they're 18+ and are legally allowed to view anything mature or adult. Anyone under 18 aren't given the option to view anything above general, for the reason of not getting FA in trouble, and to make sure no one's bullshitting. *shrugs* Just an input. I like the way Second Life does their age restrictions. It keeps the annoying n00b kiddies off the adult maps, and you can roam freely without having to deal with "hAy I dOnT kNoW hOw To Do ThIs KiN U hELp LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!?!?!?!?" Or. >_> If you wanna get really complicated, take Facebook's old method, and make a friend verify that they KNOW your age. (Although that could get really bitchy, especially if you're completely new to FA and don't know anyone on there.) Doing the age verification thing by having people send in proof could be a potential hassle at first, especially with everyone that's already on here, but it may be worth it in the end. =/
> 
> As for the group.. I say just delete it and track the kids that have admitted to being under 18. *Shrugs* That way, there's no COPPA violations, and nothing to "get" you on.


Or you could stops bitching...
I'm not having any problems with the teens on here. In fact, the only people I have problems with are the people that have a habit of bitching and complaining about everything.


----------



## Armaetus (May 8, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Or you could stops bitching...
> I'm not having any problems with the teens on here. In fact, the only people I have problems with are the people that have a habit of bitching and complaining about everything.



Stop bitching about bitching?

Yes, I'm guilty of that but I don't do it that much but let's not stride off-topic TOO much..


----------



## Nanakisan (May 9, 2010)

I actually agree with the admins action in applying a tempban to this group. FA could face serious legal charges if this group is not looked at carefully considering that you do need to be 18+ and how is it we really know these kids are the age they claim to be. they could be 12 maybe 11 who knows.

also seriously...teenfurs come on be more original you guys why not We-R-The-FA-Teens theres a nicer more less gay name oh waaiiit....no its nooot


----------



## That_Vladimir_Guy (May 9, 2010)

TheCorgi said:


> Here's an idea: If you want the teenie-boppers off the site, start doing what SL does and start putting immediate age restrictions on anyone that can't prove that they're 18+ and are legally allowed to view anything mature or adult. Anyone under 18 aren't given the option to view anything above general, for the reason of not getting FA in trouble, and to make sure no one's bullshitting. *shrugs* Just an input. I like the way Second Life does their age restrictions. It keeps the annoying n00b kiddies off the adult maps, and you can roam freely without having to deal with "hAy I dOnT kNoW hOw To Do ThIs KiN U hELp LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!?!?!?!?" Or. >_> If you wanna get really complicated, take Facebook's old method, and make a friend verify that they KNOW your age. (Although that could get really bitchy, especially if you're completely new to FA and don't know anyone on there.) Doing the age verification thing by having people send in proof could be a potential hassle at first, especially with everyone that's already on here, but it may be worth it in the end. =/
> 
> As for the group.. I say just delete it and track the kids that have admitted to being under 18. *Shrugs* That way, there's no COPPA violations, and nothing to "get" you on.



That's how the site is already set up because it's techincally FA's fault if an underage b& decides to look at porno on FA and does so.


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 15, 2010)

Honestly, Teens atleast need to ACT mature around porn, except Cubporn*pukes*
My homeroom class has many immature people, thats why I cant trust people knowing I draw furs. I MEAN it, they will use any furry insult they can find. And teenfur is fodder for that....um......insultmenation?  But Coppa is overly strict, on DeviantART, I joked my age as 11, I got banned. But FA seems to give people more free will on art, viewing, and drawing.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 15, 2010)

chaomasterr said:


> Honestly, Teens atleast need to ACT mature around porn, except Shit*pukes*


fix'd *shiver*


> My homeroom class has many immature people, thats why I cant trust people knowing I draw furs. I MEAN it, they will use any furry insult they can find


 People in your home room know what furries are? When I draw furries (in class) everybody thinks it's badass. But everybody likes me at my school so I guess they get it from a different perspective. 


> And teenfur is fodder for that....um......insultmenation?  But Coppa is overly strict, on DeviantART, I joked my age as 11, I got banned. But FA seems to give people more free will on art, viewing, and drawing.


 How the hell did you get banned from DA?! You must have been trying HARD! FA sucks at art compared to DA. The only thing I use FA for is Downloading Renard Queenston stuff.


----------



## Glitch (May 15, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> Iunno. I didn't feel all "teen" when I was 19 :<
> Then again. This generation is kind of stupid.



I feel sad to be part of it.
I can't associate with other teenagers that much.

It sucks being 15 when all of the people your age are fucking idiots 9.5 times out of 10.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 16, 2010)

Glitch said:


> I feel sad to be part of it.
> I can't associate with other teenagers that much.
> 
> It sucks being 15 when all of the people your age are fucking idiots 9.5 times out of 10.



Life must be stressful without any friends.


----------



## Kesteh (May 16, 2010)

Glitch said:


> It sucks being 15 when all of the people your age are fucking idiots 9.5 times out of 10.



Different personalities and mindsets come with the age group. Sadly... idiots seem to be common among them. At least near where I am.


----------



## Glitch (May 16, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Life must be stressful without any friends.



Nah.
I just make friends with the sophomores, juniors, and seniors.  
And the band kids, seeing as I am in band.
And the swim team, as I am on that, too.
And the GSA.
And pretty much anyone I can tolerate talking to.
Let's not forget my best friend that I had to leave behind in Tampa when I moved cross-country to Cali.
And my girlfriend that is in the same position as my best friend.

Then if I _really _want to cross into the virtual realm, then there's my DA buds.

I avoid most other freshmen at all costs.  :V

(And yes, they're teenagers.  But far less idiotic.)

The only real source of stress in my life is dealing with living in the boonies.


----------



## Glitch (May 16, 2010)

Kesteh said:


> Different personalities and mindsets come with the age group. Sadly... idiots seem to be common among them. At least near where I am.



There is how things are divvied here.

75% - 80%: The preppy/hipster/scene kids that annoy the hell out of me.
5-10%: People that are so socially fucked that they have to talk to imaginary friends.  _In high school.

_Then the remaining would be the grey area where the truly normal people (My friends and I) fall in.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 16, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Nah.
> I just make friends with the sophomores, juniors, and seniors.
> And the band kids, seeing as I am in band.
> And the swim team, as I am on that, too.
> ...



And they're cool with you calling them idiots? I bet. 
Lol. Band


----------



## Glitch (May 16, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> And they're cool with you calling them idiots? I bet.
> Lol. Band



They're not under the "idiot" bracket.  
Band > Everything.


----------



## Yaril47 (May 16, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> Iunno. I didn't feel all "teen" when I was 19 :<
> Then again. This generation is kind of stupid.
> 
> 
> ...



Your right, this generation is stupid.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 16, 2010)

Glitch said:


> They're not under the "idiot" bracket.


 Thats only 5% of your school?! Damn. Big school.  


> Band > Everything.



no. Being in a band > football > band.


----------



## Morroke (May 16, 2010)

Bookmarking this thread so I can join Teenfurs when I'm 25.


----------



## RTDragon (May 16, 2010)

People are still wanting to join this group? http://www.furaffinity.net/user/teenfurs/
Look here.


----------



## Armaetus (May 17, 2010)

What is the point of the "Member list" in the profile page when it's also on the box where it says "Watched by"? Redundancy hello!


----------



## Glitch (May 17, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Thats only 5% of your school?! Damn. Big school.
> 
> 
> no. Being in a band > football > band.



Better a few good friends than a lot of shitty ones.  :3

Football is waaaayyyyyy at the bottom of the food chain here.
I am in the band, so I am > football.


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 17, 2010)

Luukra said:


> Uh yeh I just came across this
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/teenfurs
> If this has been brought up and discussed before, please just ignore this post.
> 
> ...



Teenagers... what will they do next? But we should have all been there before...


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 18, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Better a few good friends than a lot of shitty ones.  :3
> 
> Football is waaaayyyyyy at the bottom of the food chain here.
> I am in the band, so I am > football.



No. Dude. wtf.
Maybe if you had better social skills you wouldn't have so few friends. Don't fuckin be picky. I can already tell, youre the kind that doesn't like prep girls cause they're fucking airheads. You're supposed to like them because they give you clam. And don't act like there's a bunch of geeks playing football and all the cool beer junkies are in band.
There's not really anything cool in band.

You don't have to be an asshole to people because you don't wanna hang with them.  

You're in band, dude. You're not > football.


----------



## GraemeLion (May 18, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> No. Dude. wtf.
> Maybe if you had better social skills you wouldn't have so few friends. Don't fuckin be picky. I can already tell, youre the kind that doesn't like prep girls cause they're fucking airheads. You're supposed to like them because they give you clam. And don't act like there's a bunch of geeks playing football and all the cool beer junkies are in band.
> There's not really anything cool in band.
> 
> ...



Not where I'm from.

Where I'm from, football was where they put the losers, and band was > football.  Now, basketball.. we weren't greater than basketball


----------



## Summercat (May 18, 2010)

As the original issue has been taken care of, and the thread is starting to be derailed, I'm going to go ahead and lock this.


----------

